
Netflix is accidentally inventing a new art form - colinprince
http://www.vox.com/2015/7/29/9061833/netflix-binge-new-artform
======
Nadya
So they've "accidentally invented" the extremely common 13-episode seasons of
Japanese anime productions as their primary method of storytelling - typically
taking about 8-10 hours to tell a story that is hopefully popular enough to
fund a second season?

 _yawn_

Season-based production isn't exactly new and there is an _entire industry
built around it_ that existed before Netflix was even an idea in someone's
brain.

------
davelnewton
How is the idea of a season-long storyline particularly new? Dexter had a
season-long story line, that started almost a decade ago.

